

Better than Guitar Hero? - DanielBMarkham
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26859600/

======
denglish
I've always been fascinated and concerned by the concept of computer
composers. As much as music has an immense wealth of theory and mathematics
behind it, I'd also like to think it also has a uniquely human sense of art
and creativity to it too. What does it mean if a machine ends up being able to
do this better than us? I'm hoping that at least in the near future the
computer simply remains the artist's aid!

